# Horse Dealers in Lymm???



## Mrs.E (9 January 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to buy a schoolmaster about 15-15.3 hds as I have only started back into riding after a long break and I'm currently taking riding lessons.
Going to start to look in March time as I realise it will take some time to find the right one. Also, for me to get fitter and improve my riding so hopefully have one by May time - in theory!!!!
Does anyone know of any good reputable dealers in Lymm Area?

Thanks


----------



## webble (9 January 2015)

Cobs N plods aren't miles away and have a good reputation although I haven't dealt with them myself


----------



## Mrs.E (9 January 2015)

Thank you. Will look them up


----------

